# Goodyear Eagle F1 SuperSport tyres



## Jayaonline (Sep 30, 2020)

Is there really a better way to test your new Goodyear Eagle F1 SuperSport tyres than on a drag strip?



Initial thoughts in short: so far so good.

Dry grip
Very impressed with the grip of tyres which have eliminated traction issues which were being experienced previously whilst driving over uneven road surfaces.

Handling 
Cornering is very predictable which inspires more confidence accelerating through corners, especially in the cold and wet.

Wet handling 
Overwhelmed by the road contact whilst driving through large puddles of standing water and heavy rainfall on the surface of the motorway.

Sidewalls
Noticed the sidewalls are fairly stiff, so driving around town and motorway use can be slightly crashy with bumps. Adjusting the manufacturers recommended psi slightly has improved the ride quality.

Aesthetics 
Although only aesthetics, a squared tyre wall is preferred rather than a sleek slimline tyre wall. 
------------------------


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

What is the rim protection Like? They look slightly wider than the Pirelli and Y'Hama's.

Setting looks good, has the car been lowered?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

from which tires are you coming from??



Jayaonline said:


> Is there really a better way to test your new Goodyear Eagle F1 SuperSport tyres than on a drag strip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayaonline (Sep 30, 2020)

Vorsprung20 said:


> What is the rim protection Like? They look slightly wider than the Pirelli and Y'Hama's.
> 
> Setting looks good, has the car been lowered?


Was having a conversation about this with someone earlier, they said the rim protection is pretty good. It's saved them a few times from kerbed wheels.

The tyres are R19 35 245 and the car is on stock TTS suspension.


----------



## Jayaonline (Sep 30, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> from which tires are you coming from??
> 
> Have previously experienced Falcon Farroad and Continental Contact Sport 6 tyres on the TTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I reckon over the years I'v tried them all on either mk2 o3 TTS and Mk3 RS and wouldn't say any were either inferior or superior in normal driving.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Jayaonline said:


> Vorsprung20 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the rim protection Like? They look slightly wider than the Pirelli and Y'Hama's.
> ...


Good to know when the time comes to change, On 20's has anyone any experience of a 35 rather than a 30 profile to fill out the arch more?


----------

